# Looking for trainer in Murfreesboro, TN



## Joseg (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a 26 mos old that I would like to get some basic obedience training for. And mostly to help me with dealing with small dog distractions. So training for both of us. 

thanks.
jose


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's an obedience training club in M'Boro- it's a non-profit AKC club, offers lots of training, seminars, etc. It's called MOTC, you can see the info on www.murfreesborodogtraining.org/club. I belong to our local club in TX and it's great- low cost, lots of classes and training. Hope this helps!


----------



## Joseg (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks I will give them a call.. Might start off with Petsmart and see how that goes..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Let them know ahead that there are small dog issues, because a lot of the training classes I've seen there (a friend went with their little dog and they did amazing) have a lot of little dogs. 

Sue on this board would probably know of anyone in that area who might be able to help. What is her screen name though - mind - blank. I also don't know TN geography just know that I called your shelter one time about a GSD to pull for rescue and they had gotten 34 owner surrenders that morning.  So glad you are doing training!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The big difference is that with a club there's usually a large outdoor area for dogs to run, play and interact unlike a Petsmart that has a limited area and dogs have to be kept on leash.


----------



## Joseg (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to be honest, the previous owner did a really good job with Max. Sucks that he 
had to give him up. Max, has really surprised me and a few neighbors and friends with dogs. 

I had to rewrite what I wanted to say, Max, is a good dog and I'm actually happy that I was able to provide him a good home, instead of the previous owner surrendering him to the shelter. So training would be worth it and definitely beneficial for him and us.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jean is thinking of these trainers for you to contact:
von Tajgetosz German Shepherds - German Shepherd Breeders Nashville, TN

Not sure if that is in your area, but if they are not, they'll know where to send you (and who to avoid).

Sue is a member here, her screen name is Smithie86
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/31713-smithie86.html

I think they are often out of the country, so might need to be a little patient if they can't get back to you right away.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

THANK YOU! 

And thanks for taking your boy in - that shelter tries very hard - but much better for him to be in a home with his own people!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No, am here . Just got back from the WUSV USA team selection trial.

There is a trainer in the area (Murf is about an hour south). There is also a club that meets part time in that area and part time in Leiper's Fork.

Trainer is Sheri Trudrung - only trainer in that area (South of Nashville) that we recommend. 

Email me and will get you in touch.


----------



## Joseg (Jun 5, 2011)

Message sent.


----------

